# Acana Ranchlands



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

Any idea on when this will be available in the states?


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's an email I received from the place I order from:

Our distributor that carries Orijen is closed for the holidays and will re-open January 4, they should be getting a container from Champion second week of January with the new 80/20 as well as the Acana Ranchlands. Thank you for contacting us.


----------



## ACDMOM143 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Acana Ranchlands Available Now*

I just bought the Ranchlands yesterday. I'm located in South Florida and the dog store advised they just got it in a couple days ago. My dogs love it so far and their stool is great. I was concerned they may not accept it because they've always been on a chicken/turkey diet so I bought the trial size and it was a hit! I switched from the Orijen for a little less protein because the Orijen was causing a little too loose stool. So since they're both incredibly high quality foods, if the Orijen doesn't work out, try the Acana and vice versa. The Ranchlands has less protein than the Adult Orijen so he seems to be easier on their stomach. I have a 3 mo old Australian Cattle Dog, a Yorkie and 2 Maltese...its acceptable for all life stages which is awesome so you don't have to feed an adult food and a separate puppy formula -- WOOHOO!


----------

